# Restaurant Depot Memberships For KSBS Members...



## beer-b-q (Oct 31, 2009)

Did you notice in the new Bullsheet that KCBS Members can get a Restaurant Depot Card...

Here is what it says:


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats a bonus.


----------



## ronp (Oct 31, 2009)

We dont have one here but thanks for the info. I am sure someone will benefit from your post.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 31, 2009)

Very Cool Paul!!!!
You guys are gona LOVE that place...

That's pretty cool of them to offer that


----------



## smokin' dick (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. There are two within a 30 minute drive from me and have been looking for a way to get a membership. Thanks again.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2009)

That is great news. I have been trying to get a membership for years.
I designed their security systems and CCTV for all of CA and still could not get a membership card.
Thanks for posting


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 1, 2009)

Paul,

I have been wanting in there for a while, and FINALLY, FINALLY, a way in.  I might not have seen the ad in the Bull Sheet until you pointed it out...got my November issue of the KCBS Bull sheet yesterday in the mail, and viola' there it was on page 5.  I have already pulled down the ad and checked it out too.  Thanks for posting this, I know I'll be using the heck out of this one.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 1, 2009)

And you needed a card WHY?


----------



## warthog (Nov 1, 2009)

Do you still require a reseller certificate and TAX ID as the Restaurant Depot site states? Is just a KCBS membership sufficient?


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 1, 2009)

I called the one in Kansas City and talked to the girl in CS, She said all we need is your KCBS Card and the access number which is the ID # for KCBS and they will issue a free card.

Apparently it is something special worked out with KCBS for their members.  

So if you are not a member of KCBS this is a good reason to join...


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 1, 2009)

You got that right


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2009)

So I can use my new KCBS card somewhere  LOL


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 1, 2009)

So I dug out my membership info, and Mrs. Engineer and I went shopping...We stopped in at the membership desk, and the young girl at the desk asked us a few questions, and got us signed up. She had no idea what KCBS was so I helped her out. We got out card for $0.00 and off we went. There are a lot of things in there but one thing that was of interest was the Royal Oak lump charcoal...17.6 lbs for $8.79. Lots of meat and cheeses that I'm gonna smoke.

Here is a pic of my new membership card on the envelope of my KCBS membership info...Very cool Paul...Very Cool.


----------



## alx (Nov 1, 2009)

I have had membership a few years.Definetly good deals on meats,food.

I also get alot of commercial grade hardware.


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 1, 2009)

Butcher Paper is the way to go...
Ask about their *Butcher paper holders/cutters*... My store said they were selling them off cuz they weren't gona carry them anymore. I got one for $10 and it's a $50 item... then I bought 1000ft of butcher paper. I love it. 

Why would you sell the paper and NOT the holders/cutters??


----------



## mossymo (Nov 1, 2009)

I have never heard of this business before, is it like Sam's Club as far as prices and bulk purchases?


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 1, 2009)

That's a sweet deal.  I wish there was one closer to me than Kansas City.  I don't think I'm up for an 8 hour round trip drive for meat.


----------



## alx (Nov 1, 2009)

Sort of a sams club for restaurants.Huge meat selection at ours,tons of deals on catering/restaurant supplies.Lots of produce...

You normaly need a business/charity license to become member,so not open to general public...


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been going to my local RD for about a year now, just came back from picking up some stuff for a cook I have to do on Friday.
I noticed they were carrying whole pigs for $1.49 a pound.
None of my cookers will accomodate a whole pig, so I was sol.
Shoulders were .72 a pound for single pieces, cheaper if you pick up a case.
Butts were just over a buck a pound. I grabbed a case (40lbs) of party size wings, that are already sectioned for $1.79 a pound. Saves me a lot of work being cut up already.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have heard that if you are a bussiness owner (I'm one of those) you can get a card. If not I guess I will have to check into getting into the KCBS so I can get into this place I hear the prices are great.


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 3, 2009)

**Restaurant Depot is wholesale only. To qualify for a free membership account, on your first visit you need to show a valid reseller's permit (business license) or tax-exempt certificate (for a non-profit organization) and show proof that you are authorized to purchase for said business or organization.


*If you do not have a Restaurant Depot membership account and  you qualify* for membership, apply today for your free membership  card! When you fill in all required  information on the form below and click the SEND button, a *$25 DISCOUNT  COUPON *will automatically appear. (This coupon is only good for a business/organization that is not already shopping at Restaurant Depot.)

http://www.restaurantdepot.com/Login.aspx


----------



## alx (Nov 3, 2009)

Business/charity license is all .They used to give out 2 cards and they dont usually check your I.D. at gate-just the card-...

I will say some vary in quality.I drive up to one near baltimore and know from folks that use otherones-virginia-Pennsylvania-the selection/quality varie dramaticaly.......Ours is perty good....Lots a deals buying cases of meat etc.....


----------



## warthog (Nov 8, 2009)

We got our card within a few minutes at reception. Since I pre registered at the Restaurant depot site I got a $25 off first purchase of $100 or more coupon.
I did notice they carried Royal Oak lump. problem is the bags they sell are imported from Paraguay, that is very low rated on the lump charcoal database. For us smokers there are many choices of meats. Their prices are very good.  Last month they ran a special on ribs. 40 lb box cryovac ribs $109 lb.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm here to tell everyone here that you can get a membership with just an bussiness license and in I went. They have a really large selection of meat of all grades. I was very impressed with the meats and everything you would need or a real resturant. I did a comparation with the prices from sam's and they were both close to each others prices. Some lower at sam's and some lower an RD. All in all a good thing to have is my new membership cards.


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 8, 2009)

A business license is all you normally need at RD, we own a beauty shop and we have had a card for a couple years now


----------

